# Metal Horse Troughs - our farms favorite



## jasobel (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this board and this topic is way too much fun. The favorite toy in our pasture are inverted metal horse troughs. The boys love to practice head butting on them and playing "last buck standing". Teeter totters are of course the kids favorite toy. Inverted large plastic feed buckets. A large dog house (igloo) for the kids and of course the best toys ever the wooden electrical spools

Jill 
Fetchin Farms


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Welcome to the group.
It is a little slow here right now due to
Rendy. 

I am new to pack goats altogether.
and so far have not gotten to pack him because
I think he had lungworms that he is still recouping from.


----------

